# You now have the option to submit your uploaded documents



## paul1985 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi all,

We submitted our ILR visa application last week. We went to select the biometrics appointment but no appointments were available and we received an email saying they would contact us. I have just logged back into the UKVCAS website to upload the final documents and I now see an option that says:

'Submit your uploaded documents to UKVI
You now have the option to submit your uploaded documents before your appointment takes place. This action can only be performed once.'

Is this because they are processing some visas without appointments? Has anyone else submitted their documents like this? Should we do this or wait for an appointment?

Thanks for your help all!


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

I've seen this also. 

I think once clicked, that locks the documents, so i will wait about a week or so, just incase they send me any emails to book appointments. We applied early June, so maybe next in line to get emails to book appt. Probably doesn't matter, but if we can book earlier appointment, I would. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Richjohn (Oct 17, 2017)

paul1985 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We submitted our ILR visa application last week. We went to select the biometrics appointment but no appointments were available and we received an email saying they would contact us. I have just logged back into the UKVCAS website to upload the final documents and I now see an option that says:
> 
> ...


Paul, thank you for that heads up. 

We submitted on 2nd April, had been waiting for a biometric appointment, then had the email about the HO using the existing/previous biometrics and so have been waiting for a further email about how to do the digital photograph. I hadn't known about further uploading the "uploaded documents" onwards to UKVI. (They were just sitting with UKVCAS). So I have just done that. In view of your post we signed in and upon going to the upload documents screen, notice the additional prompt.

Thanks again for the prompt. I wonder when that was introduced/first displayed. It's shame UKVI or UKVCAS hadn't more clearly drawn people's attention to that.


----------



## mcc1380 (May 5, 2015)

Richjohn said:


> Paul, thank you for that heads up.
> 
> We submitted on 2nd April, had been waiting for a biometric appointment, then had the email about the HO using the existing/previous biometrics and so have been waiting for a further email about how to do the digital photograph. I hadn't known about further uploading the "uploaded documents" onwards to UKVI. (They were just sitting with UKVCAS). So I have just done that. In view of your post we signed in and upon going to the upload documents screen, notice the additional promptly.
> 
> Thanks again for the prompt. I wonder when that was introduced/first displayed. It's shame UKVI or UKVCAS hadn't more clearly drawn people's attention to that.


Hi,
I just logged into UKVCAS after seeing this post. I submitted my application on the 6th of July. 6 days ago. I am seeing this option for me to submit the documents to UKVI. Is this expected to happen this quick? or is it normal for applicants to see this option after a few days of uploading?

I just submitted to UKVI and got a confirmation below 

"You have successfully submitted your documents to UKVI
Thank you for successfully submitting your documents.
If you need to upload additional documents you can continue to do so
and a UKVCAS agent will ensure they are submitted to UKVI at your
appointment."

However, once you go into the uploaded section and see the sections .. there is a note

"Note: If a document has a status of ‘submitted’ then it cannot be removed."

I guess you can add more until the appointment date .. which I have no clue, if/when I will have it. Maybe not, if they decide to use my last biometrics from 2.5 years ago. If so, does this mean, all of a sudden, one day I will not be able to upload anymore (not that I need to)? At that point, does that imply UKVI is processing the application? I wish they could just list out the steps and expected processing time. I know the pandemic is not helping. 


Thanks


----------



## Richjohn (Oct 17, 2017)

I interpreted that to mean that once you click to submit your uploaded documents to UKVI, you couldn't add anymore, other than at your biometric appointment. (And you couldn't remove any).


----------



## mcc1380 (May 5, 2015)

Richjohn said:


> I interpreted that to mean that once you click to submit your uploaded documents to UKVI, you couldn't add anymore, other than at your biometric appointment. (And you couldn't remove any).


Hi,

It's still giving me option to upload in each of the sections (proof of application, etc). Not sure if it will let me submit the added files if I do need to upload. at this point, not planning to upload any more.

When did you submit your application? and when did you submit your files?


----------



## Richjohn (Oct 17, 2017)

mcc1380 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's still giving me option to upload in each of the sections (proof of application, etc). Not sure if it will let me submit the added files if I do need to upload. at this point, not planning to upload any more.
> 
> When did you submit your application? and when did you submit your files?


Application submitted and paid for on 2nd April.

Scanned documents uploaded to the UKVCAS site over the following week to 10 days.

Then last night I spotted the prompt that we could now submit the uploaded docs to UKVI. After I did that, it then showed "submitted" against each category (of uploaded documents).

I just checked again now. It doesn't now say "submitted", and it shows how many documents uploaded in each category, but it won't any longer allow me to access them or upload anything (which is fine by me, as we finalised everything months ago).


----------



## mcc1380 (May 5, 2015)

Richjohn said:


> Application submitted and paid for on 2nd April.
> 
> Scanned documents uploaded to the UKVCAS site over the following week to 10 days.
> 
> ...


Ah. Maybe your application is getting reviewed and thus locked for any more upload? But, you haven't uploaded the pictures yet? I read in the old on-site UKVCAS biometric process, the file uploading is allowed till the day of your appointment.

Just trying to figure out what the steps are. What follows what. I guess the process is somewhat evolving. Many things are new. I was a little surprised when I saw the submit option after reading this thread. Had no clue had to do this. Just wondering what else I am supposed to do that I am not aware of.


----------



## Richjohn (Oct 17, 2017)

mcc1380 said:


> Ah. Maybe your application is getting reviewed and thus locked for any more upload? But, you haven't uploaded the pictures yet? I read in the old on-site UKVCAS biometric process, the file uploading is allowed till the day of your appointment.
> 
> Just trying to figure out what the steps are. What follows what. I guess the process is somewhat evolving. Many things are new. I was a little surprised when I saw the submit option after reading this thread. Had no clue had to do this. Just wondering what else I am supposed to do that I am not aware of.


I guess things are evolving. I just keep my eyes open for any emails, messages on the UKVCAS site or revelations on these boards.


----------



## JGun (Dec 27, 2014)

This is for anyone who received an email saying they would use your previous biometrics:

HAS ANYONE RECEIVED A FOLLOW-UP EMAIL FROM UKVCAS REGARDING SUBMITTING BIOMETRIC PHOTOGRAPH AND FINALIzING DOCUMENT SUBMISSION??

Thanks everyone


----------



## JS123 (Jul 23, 2014)

JGun said:


> This is for anyone who received an email saying they would use your previous biometrics:
> 
> HAS ANYONE RECEIVED A FOLLOW-UP EMAIL FROM UKVCAS REGARDING SUBMITTING BIOMETRIC PHOTOGRAPH AND FINALIzING DOCUMENT SUBMISSION??
> 
> Thanks everyone


Nope! Nothing


----------



## JGun (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks for your reply JS123. Hopefully we'll hear something this week! Can't wait to be done with this process (at least until applying for citizenship). Best of luck everyone.


----------



## Richjohn (Oct 17, 2017)

JGun said:


> This is for anyone who received an email saying they would use your previous biometrics:
> 
> HAS ANYONE RECEIVED A FOLLOW-UP EMAIL FROM UKVCAS REGARDING SUBMITTING BIOMETRIC PHOTOGRAPH AND FINALIzING DOCUMENT SUBMISSION??
> 
> Thanks everyone


Just to confirm, as mentioned in a previous post, we received an email on 2nd July confirming that UKVI would be reusing the previous/existing biometrics. We haven't however received any email since then about the photograph.

The advice to "submit" (i.e. finalise) the already uploaded documents appeared on the UKVCAS website.


----------



## JS123 (Jul 23, 2014)

I see the UKVCAS website will be offline tonight for maintenance. Really hope this is to add some sort of photo upload option!


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Someone else mentioned that they received a response from the Home Office Coronavirus Immigration team who said it wouldn't be ready until at least mid-August

https://twitter.com/chris51919156/status/1283370520759668736?s=21


----------



## staygold (Apr 9, 2015)

So, is it worth submitting my uploaded documents to UKVI now or just wait until there's more details on the photo uploading for reusing biometrics? 

My only hesitation with submitting now is if we are told we need to submit additional information (ie: photo) but can't because it's locked?


----------



## Richjohn (Oct 17, 2017)

Well I take the view that they can't process what you haven't yet submitted.

The photograph will be separate to submitting uploaded documents.


----------



## JGun (Dec 27, 2014)

Richjohn said:


> Well I take the view that they can't process what you haven't yet submitted.
> 
> The photograph will be separate to submitting uploaded documents.


But isn't it very unlikely that they would begin processing any documents before we finish the biometric process, specifically submitting the photo? I'm also hesitant to press the 'submit' button simply because everything is so unclear...


----------



## Richjohn (Oct 17, 2017)

JGun said:


> But isn't it very unlikely that they would begin processing any documents before we finish the biometric process, specifically submitting the photo? I'm also hesitant to press the 'submit' button simply because everything is so unclear...


I was referring to situations where UKVCAS/UKVI have indicated that previous biometrics can be reused, (and have sent an email to that effect). Therefore there is no need for a biometric appointment, and they can proceed with processing the application. The only matter that would then need to be resolved would be the digital photograph, which they said they would advise applicants about in a few more weeks. 

By submitting the documents on to the HO/UKVI, the HO can then start work processing them; whereas previously the HO didn't have access to the documents as they were held up/in limbo at the UKVCAS waiting to be submitted at the biometrics appointment.


----------



## StuartieG (Sep 24, 2017)

We're not getting any option to submit. What screen and where does it appear on exactly?

Have uploaded the documents but it doesn't appear to be saving them. When I logged out and back in there was nothing there and I had to upload them all again. Frustrating. Not sure if it will save this time either.

It says "Status - Uploaded 10 Documents" (or different numbers for other categories).


----------



## StuartieG (Sep 24, 2017)

After uploading my documents again above I clicked Home, then back to Document Upload -> Upload Documents and it cleared again. Very frustrating! Still no sign of the submit button either - any ideas?


----------



## StuartieG (Sep 24, 2017)

I went back in using a different browser (Chrome) and saw the link now, yay! But it said I had 56 documents uploaded now - so need to go back through and delete the duplicates.


----------



## HowcanI (Mar 13, 2021)

mcc1380 said:


> Hi,
> I just logged into UKVCAS after seeing this post. I submitted my application on the 6th of July. 6 days ago. I am seeing this option for me to submit the documents to UKVI. Is this expected to happen this quick? or is it normal for applicants to see this option after a few days of uploading?
> 
> I just submitted to UKVI and got a confirmation below
> ...


Hello, It would be really great to get your input here. I submitted my documents. Did my biometrics at the centre. but did not get any confirmation email from UKVCAS. Also, I still upload documents. I am not sure if my biometrics were forward to UKVI. How can I check?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You won’t get a confirmation and you can’t check.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

You don't get a confirmation email. If you paid for the SMS service then they would have texted you a confirmation, but it's not really necessary, they've sent it. You shouldn't upload documents now even if it allows you to


----------



## HowcanI (Mar 13, 2021)

HowcanI said:


> Hello, It would be really great to get your input here. I submitted my documents. Did my biometrics at the centre. but did not get any confirmation email from UKVCAS. Also, I still upload documents. I am not sure if my biometrics were forward to UKVI. How can I check?


Thank you so much.
Our application was a group one. My son has an annex 3 form done for him. The form said after completed it has to be submitted under ‘proof of identity’ but I checked in the documents and it was not there.
Does this mean it has not been uploaded, an indication our biometrics not sent?
Thank you


clever-octopus said:


> You don't get a confirmation email. If you paid for the SMS service then they would have texted you a confirmation, but it's not really necessary, they've sent it. You shouldn't upload documents now even if it allows you to
> 
> Thank you so much,
> Our application was a group one. My son had an annex 3 form done for him. The form said after completed it has to be submitted under ‘proof of identity’ but I checked in the documents and it was not there.
> ...


----------



## Fatema M (May 21, 2021)

paul1985 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We submitted our ILR visa application last week. We went to select the biometrics appointment but no appointments were available and we received an email saying they would contact us. I have just logged back into the UKVCAS website to upload the final documents and I now see an option that says:
> 
> ...


----------



## Fatema M (May 21, 2021)

Hi,
Can you please let me know what happens if i am unable to submit all my uploaded documents on time?
I have uploaded all my documents and have my appointment on coming sunday 23/05 but you can only submit your documents on or before 48 hours which i just come to realise.
Please i will be grateful if anyone can help me on this?Thankyou


----------



## flammable999 (Feb 22, 2016)

Fatema M said:


> Hi,
> Can you please let me know what happens if i am unable to submit all my uploaded documents on time?
> I have uploaded all my documents and have my appointment on coming sunday 23/05 but you can only submit your documents on or before 48 hours which i just come to realise.
> Please i will be grateful if anyone can help me on this?Thankyou


Nothing to worry about. UKVACS will submit all the documents immediately after your biometrics appointment.


----------



## Fatema M (May 21, 2021)

flammable999 said:


> Nothing to worry about. UKVACS will submit all the documents immediately after your biometrics appointment.


Thats such a relief.
Thank you so much for your spontaneous reply.


----------

